# La Pavoni Europiccola low pressure issue



## JackS (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi. 
I've recently inherited a rather un-loved but also relatively unused millennium Europiccola. I've replaced the group head seals and washers and descaled it, but am getting low pressure through the shower.

It appears to be heating fine, and I'm getting healthy steam out of the milk frother, but water is sort of running out of the shower rather than jetting out as I've seen in videos on YouTube.

any suggestions? I can't work out what the issue might be apart from the piston not lifting enough, but I can't work out how I might adjust this, despite looking at various websites.

Any tips much appreciated!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@JackS - it could be that your piston has unscrewed from the rod, specially I'd you have the teflon piston. You'd need to disassemble the group, remove the piston and fix it. Easy job.

it could be that your shower screen is dirty/blocked. Again, remove the shower screen and check that out.

it could be that your inlet pipe into the group is cracked, or is not fully seated/sealed against the group, or is blocked. You can check that by unscrewing the group from the boiler and check it over.

There's plenty of resources out there to take the la Pavoni apart. It's a simple machine and extremely easily to maintain.


----------



## JackS (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks so much @MediumRoastSteam I've now stripped it down again and put back together replacing the shower screen.

Still not quite sure what the issue was, but it is now a bit better. I think it might still be a bit clogged with limescale so I will descale again, but it's already much improved. Thanks again!


----------

